# 2012 Calendar (Part II)



## Rockhounder55

I decided to start another thread on this subject because the other one sort of got hijacked by Jason Alexander. I'm really serious about doing a bottle calendar for 2012 with photos from all of you. So much so, that I'm willing to front the money. It looks as though they can be made for $7.99 each. I was thinking, if we charge $9.99 each, plus the shipping, we could donate $2.00 per calendar sold, to the site. On a run of 25, that would be $50.00. I know that some of you aren't able to afford the $9.99, but that's where Secret Santa will come in handy this year. What I'm thinking is, let's run another contest, for lack of a better word, and submit photos for consideration. At the end of whatever deadline we decide, we'll then vote for our favorite 12. Here's a couple of rules that I would suggest, and might even demand seeings how I'm the money man. []

 2 photos max per member. No one has the time to view your whole photo album, so make it your 2 best.

 No face shots or animals in the pics. And that means no dead squirrels either. [8|] This is a bottle calendar.

 Another suggestion is to have a theme for certain months. December/Christmas. January/Happy New Year, and July/Independence Day, to name a few. You get the idea. RoadDog, I believe it was, had the perfect one for July in Charlie's contest last month. Another thing. I'm not a lawyer, or even play one on TV, but does anyone know if we need to have a signed document of some sort from the photographer/member to print their pics in a calendar?

 Anyway, give me some feedback. We don't have a lot of time if we want them ready for 01/01/12.  ~Mike


----------



## carobran

[quote demand seeings how I'm the money man. []


 No face shots or animals in the pics. And that means no dead squirrels either. [8|] This is a bottle calendar.



 [/quote] _heyyy!!.........whats that supposed to mean!![8D][]............._so is this our pictures are pics of bottles??


----------



## Rockhounder55

Here's a pic I thought would be a good one for the month of July. And it was from AntiqueMeds, not RoadDog like I thought.  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger

Nice choice!
 Rory has that killer "Winter Pic" ..should be a likely candidate as well..


----------



## bostaurus

Sounds great. I will have to start looking through my bottle pics


----------



## Rockhounder55

Don't start posting any pics yet until we get all the details worked out. []  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger

One suggestion about the photos submitted: they should be shaped properly to fit on the calendar page, not cropped to a disproportionate ratio, and not oriented vertically. I imagine it will be an 8 1/2 x 11 page..


----------



## carobran

any limit on # of bottles?........can it just be one bottle?


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> any limit on # of bottles?........can it just be one bottle?


 
 I don't think there should be any limit on the amount of bottles in your pic, Branden. But just keep in mind that depending on their arrangement, too many might make it seem cluttered.  ~Mike


----------



## Poison_Us

Just a reminder, photo printing starts at 300 dpi.  Unless the pages are going to be a collage of different images, the 1 image better be a big one. [&:]  The standard web image is 72 dpi, which will reproduce very small.


----------



## carobran

they cant be enlarged somehow for the calandar?


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Just a reminder, photo printing starts at 300 dpi.Â  Unless the pages are going to be a collage of different images, the 1 image better be a big one.Â [&:]Â  The standard web image is 72 dpi, which will reproduce very small.


 
 What I'm thinking would be best, if we go through with this, is to have the 12 finalist e-mail me the full size pic rather than using the shrunken version posted to the site. So far, though, there doesn't seem to be much interest in doing a calendar. Maybe this thread needs to be moved someplace else. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## carobran

im interested!........id think people would like showing off their bottles[8|][]


----------



## RedGinger

I'm interested, Mike.  I'm already working on an idea and took some test shots.  I have another picture idea too, if you continue the contest, since each person gets two photos.


----------



## cyberdigger

Mikey.. maybe if you let us start posting candidate pics it will get our juices flowing!? []


----------



## Road Dog

My favorite pic I took. I have a larger size of this if needed.


----------



## cowseatmaize

I got no crÃ¨me de la crÃ¨me (not in dairy either) to add. I got nothing really but I may be interested in a calendar purchase.


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Mikey.. maybe if you let us start posting candidate pics it will get our juices flowing!? []


 
 I was hoping to get a little more feedback, Charlie, as far as rules and deadlines before the pics start getting posted. And we definitely need to find out about the "permission" thing as far as publishing someone's photos. Maybe publishing isn't the correct term. Are there any lawyers out there? [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> My favorite pic I took. I have a larger size of this if needed.


 
 Road Dog, your pics are the best. You will surely have a month with one of your pics. []  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust

Mike ~
 I'm all for it if Rory will give some step by step pointers, so my pics will come out crisp, clear, and large ~
 I don't know why I can't upload a big pic here....Forget the instructions on this site. I want Rory's tips!!!!![] Plus, he's an artist, every photo is a true work of art ~ star ~ *


----------



## cyberdigger

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Mikey.. maybe if you let us start posting candidate pics it will get our juices flowing!? []
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping to get a little more feedback, Charlie, as far as rules and deadlines before the pics start getting posted. And we definitely need to find out about the "permission" thing as far as publishing someone's photos. Maybe publishing isn't the correct term. Are there any lawyers out there? [8|]  ~Mike
Click to expand...

 
 Oh, come on Mike! We're not re-writing the constitution here, it's just a calendar with 12 nice bottle pics submitted by our members! There's no danger of copyright infringement, no intellectual property issues.. you need a hot bath, a backrub, and a birdbath margarita, you do..! Let's not scare off our constituency here.. let them bring forth the pics and we'll take it from there..


----------



## Rockhounder55

Well, that's what I was thinking too, Charlie, but I just wanted to be sure. And what about the price of $9.99, with $2.00 going to the website? Is everyone okay with that? How long should we let the submitting process go? A week? Maybe until Thanksgiving? I don't want to make all the rules without any input from the others on here, and then have them get bent all out of shape because they don't like them. [8|] This is a joint effort. I'm just fronting the money. I'm not the Dictator of the 2012 calendar. []  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust

Well really there is  [] ~ You should have a simple RELEASE of each person's photo if we are going to USE them. It's just so someone doesn't come back later and say I never said you could use my photo and You didn't pay me. [] 

 Mike, we don't need a lawyer, as I'll look up the verbiage online and see if I can draw up a simple release form for you. How's that sound? star ~ *


----------



## cyberdigger

Maybe next year.. jeepers creepers way to get paranoid, peepers..


----------



## Stardust

Well I guess I'll tear up this release ~ 
 [8|]


----------



## Rockhounder55

Just be sure it'll hold up in a court of law, Star. We all know what a litigious society we live in. It's sad, but true. []  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

Oh I see there's been another couple of responses while I was typing mine out. Do we want to do a calendar or not? [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger

I'd like it to happen, even if you end up behind bars Mike.. [8D]


----------



## carobran

> ORIGINAL: Rockhounder55
> 
> Well, that's what I was thinking too, Charlie, but I just wanted to be sure. And what about the price of $9.99, with $2.00 going to the website? Is everyone okay with that? How long should we let the submitting process go? A week? Maybe until Thanksgiving? I don't want to make all the rules without any input from the others on here, and then have them get bent all out of shape because they don't like them. [8|] This is a joint effort. I'm just fronting the money. I'm not the Dictator of the 2012 calendar. [] ~Mike


 itd be pretty sad if someone sued you for using there bottle pic...........i think the forum has just a lil' bit more character than that[8|][]


----------



## Stardust

> Maybe next year.. jeepers creepers way to get paranoid, peepers..





> charlie


 
 Poor Mike, was just trying to start a nice project. ~ I always did things professionally. Sorry if I made anyone paranoid by mentioning the photo release ~ I thought for sure we'd be selling millions of them ~ [] I think big!


----------



## carobran

professionaly..........hmmmm........not in my vocabulary[8|]............but ill go look it up[][]


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: Rockhounder55
> 
> Well, that's what I was thinking too, Charlie, but I just wanted to be sure. And what about the price of $9.99, with $2.00 going to the website? Is everyone okay with that? How long should we let the submitting process go? A week? Maybe until Thanksgiving? I don't want to make all the rules without any input from the others on here, and then have them get bent all out of shape because they don't like them. [8|] This is a joint effort. I'm just fronting the money. I'm not the Dictator of the 2012 calendar. [] ~Mike
> 
> 
> 
> itd be pretty sad if someone sued you for using there bottle pic...........i think the forum has just a lil' bit more character than that[8|][]
Click to expand...

 
 I think so too Branden. I'm going to do it. There might be only 3 or 4 months on the calendar, but so what. I'll post all the rules and regulations tomorrow. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger

..it could be the same pic each month.. [8D]


----------



## Rockhounder55

2 or 3 maybe. It would be too boring with only 1. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust

I won't have Mike behind bars Mr. Grouchy Pants! 
 What is up with you this week ?  
 Did a rodent bite you?
 WHERE has our loveable Charlie gone?
 Please no more rodent jokes! 
 Thank you ~ I hope it was the effect of
 the full moon and 11-11-11, but now bring
 the nice Charlie back ~
 The one we all love ~ 
 star ~


----------



## cyberdigger

[] OK [] Here I am, all chipper and friendly! I'm sure you can already see the difference... []


----------



## RICKJJ59W

A small thing turns it to a cluster  F#$%^&*K that's the way of the world.


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> A small thing turns it to a clusterÂ  F#$%^&*K that's the way of the world.


 
 No kidding, Rick. Why does it have to be so complicated? []  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger

It isn't, really.. it's all in your heads .. let's just press on now and get some submissions, the people are waiting to post their pics! Well, some of them.. maybe...


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> I won't have Mike behind bars Mr. Grouchy Pants!
> What is up with you this week ?
> Did a rodent bite you?
> WHERE has our loveable Charlie gone?
> Please no more rodent jokes!
> Thank you ~ I hope it was the effect of
> the full moon and 11-11-11, but now bring
> the nice Charlie back ~
> The one we all love ~
> star ~


 

 He is allowed to be a grump,in a bad mood ect. When someone is (Nice)  24/7 Thennnnnnnnnnnnnnnn I think something is wrong with them.I  feel I  am going to get dusted with fairy dust with some of the people on here.
    Its great to be in a good mood,but someday s your just not. When i am a crab,and im on here (I be my self)  
   At least Chuck isnt afraid to be him self on here,even if it means he is the Grinch lol


----------



## cyberdigger

Thanks Rick! Can I come sleep on your couch tonight?


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> A small thing turns it to a cluster  F#$%^&*K that's the way of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, Rick. Why does it have to be so complicated? []  ~Mike
Click to expand...

 
 Because people just love to complicate things.Hold on,I have to tie my shoes now,I wonder if i should do the 2 lace through the hole or the one lace? What do you think? Mabye a crisscross over the middle hole over to the left eyelet then back to the top then a overlap to the bow tie. ??? sound good?


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Thanks Rick! Can I come sleep on your couch tonight?


 
 Well yeah but my wife is on it,its big though [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger

Does she snore? [8D]


----------



## RedGinger

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> I'm not the Dictator of the 2012 calendar. []  ~Mike


 
 I'm afraid the Mayans have that covered.  Or am I?[][][]


----------



## RedGinger

Come on, no one is going to sue or they'd never post any pics on here!  Any pic can be downloaded and used for whatever.  Road Dog has a winner and I'll happily cover the other 11 months with a signed release for permission to do with my photos what you will.  I have some good ones waiting, Mike!  I'm waiting on this contest to take more, though...


----------



## Rockhounder55

Don't worry, Laur. This is going to happen. I'm committed to this. []  ~Mike


----------



## Poison_Us

Photos can be enlarged on the computer, but they get very grainy and do not reproduce well.  The originals need to be of photo reproduction quality.  If not, your best bet is to make a new image of size (in Photoshop or like photo editor) and do a collage of smaller images within the space needed to make a calendar page of any size.  If you want to do this, do it right, or you won't be satisfied with the results.

 Example:  If you want to reproduce an image at 300dpi in a space of 10" x 8", the actual resolution needs to be 3000 x 2400.  Which means you need a photo taken with a 4 MP camera at full resolution as a 2 MP is only 1600 x 1200.


----------



## RedGinger

Could we have the actual contest in a section like Displaying and Photographing, where we don't have to make the pictures so small?


----------



## cyberdigger

why, yes we can..! []


----------



## RedGinger

You're quick, Charlie.  I wondered where the heck that post went![8|]


----------



## cyberdigger

Sorry, I forgot to leave a forwarding address.. maybe it's not too late..


----------



## T D

I'd love to submit a couple of photos, and would buy a few calendars also...


----------



## JOETHECROW

Mike,...Thank you and I'm glad you decided to help make this happen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd also like to buy a couple,..as Tom said....When are we "allowed" to post some pics up for this calender... I'm not sure, but I think the pics would have to be copywrited already to present any legal problems? Also,...what kind of feedback were you hoping for...?


----------



## dollarbill

I would buy a couple of calender too.Just let me know what ya need.
  bill


----------



## Road Dog

Someone posted this pic on here awhile back. Not sure who ,but killer.


----------



## RedGinger

That is a great pic.  I was thinking, this calendar is such a great idea.  Why not credit each photographer in the calendar under their pic, and also have them say something like, "By posting this picture for the contest, I agree to have my picture used in this calendar"?


----------



## JOETHECROW

Great idea Laur...beautiful in it's simplicity.


----------



## rockbot

does dirt count?


----------



## RedGinger

Let's keep Mike's idea alive and submit more responses about the calendar! 

  I guess the delay is working out for me, as I'm waiting on a sunny day to take some more pictures for this calendar contest.  If you want this calendar to happen, let's let Mike know.  I think it's a generous idea and I'd love to have a calendar.  Plus, it will help out the forum and give everyone a chance to get creative with some bottle pics.

 Those in favor of the rules and who want to participate, please say yay.


----------



## RedGinger

Yay


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Yay


----------



## JOETHECROW

Okay, Oh yay!


----------



## cyberdigger

[8D]


----------



## mr.fred

WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Rockhounder55

Okay, I've been giving this some thought, and I'm going to go ahead with this idea. Here's the "rules." 

 Three pics max per member.

 Bottles/jars/insulators only. No people, animals or pets. No limit on the amount of bottles/jars/insulators in the pics.

 The price will be $9.99 plus the shipping for each calendar, with $2.00 per calendar going back to the site. I'm figuring an intial run of 25, unless it seems the demand is higher.

 Deadline for the entries will be 8:00 pm PDT on Sunday 11/27. We'll probably need another week, at least, for the voting.

 I like my idea of certain months having a theme, so keep that in mind. Even though some of you are very talented at photography, I don't think there should be more than one pic from any one member in the final 12. We may have to devise some sort of tie breaking procedure. If any of you have any other suggestions, speak now or forever hold yourself. I'm not making any profit on this endeavor in case you're wondering. I'm hoping VistaPrints keeps their $7.99 special going. I may be asking for some help from some of you who are more computer literate than I am. If this is successful, I've already got an idea for next year's calendar.  

 Also, Mr. Moderator, do you think there should be a new thread created for the submissions, or just keep this one going?  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger

Hi Mike.. it's about time you laid down the law..! I'm assuming you are giving us the green light on posting pics now.. why not do it right here?


----------



## Rockhounder55

That's fine, Charlie. Another thread might be too confusing. Let the posting begin. Good luck everyone. Oh, and if anyone has any thoughts about suing in the future, for unauthorized use of their photo, Uncle Vito will be visiting you. []  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Okay, Oh yay!


 
 You know, as in yay or nay?  Okay, Mike, thanks. Sounds like a good plan, you have.  I will be posting some pics soon.


----------



## Road Dog

Here is a better size pic of the one I posted earlier.


----------



## Road Dog

Another submittal


----------



## Road Dog

Someone on here took this one , but I like it.


----------



## Rockhounder55

Nice ones Road Dog. []  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> Someone on here took this one , but I like it.


 
 Your pics are awesome, Road Dog!  I had this one in my mind, too.  I wish I could remember who took it.  Thanks for posting it.  It's always been one of my faves.  

 Still waiting on a sunny day to come around again, but it looks like it will be awhile.  So, since I get three entries, I'll use one of my test shots.


----------



## RedGinger

Scrolling down the forum page, I saw Bearswede's name.  He started the member forum auctions.  Maybe there's a way to include his name in there.  Sure miss him, Earl and Lobey.  All three were so generous to us and the forum.


----------



## RedGinger

#1 of 3


----------



## Blackglass

Might as well enter :3
 Here are my 2...


----------



## Blackglass




----------



## bostaurus

That is a great 4th of July picture!!!



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> #1 of 3Â


----------



## cyberdigger

Here's my first try:


----------



## RedGinger

Thanks, Melinda.  Looking at it, it does have that theme.  Nice pics everyone!


----------



## epackage

Waiting for some sunny weather for my Paterson entries....Jim....Nice stuff so far folks !!!![]


----------



## T D

#1


----------



## T D

#2


----------



## T D

#3


----------



## slag pile digger

LOVE !! This shot in the moss..[]


> ORIGINAL:  Blackglass


----------



## bloodyerk

1


----------



## Rockhounder55

Wow!! There's some great photos coming through. We may have to go with a 24 month calendar. []  ~Mike


----------



## carobran

> ORIGINAL: Road Dog
> 
> Another submittal


 there really needs to be a "whittle" limit[8|][8D][].........cant wait for the sun to come out so i can get to taking pics.........you said 3 pics max...........so i guess i can send the other 10 i cant decide on to your email??[8|][][]


----------



## Rockhounder55

I'm at work right now. I'm still being blocked at home by my AVG. [] One suggestion I would make is this. When commenting on someone's photo, don't include their photo in your comment. When voting time comes, it's going to be rather tedious sorting through all the extra photos, not to mention the wrong person may end up getting credit for it.  ~Mike


----------



## Poison_Us

TD, you got an eye for this, I can tell.  Those 3 are very nicely done.


----------



## carobran

heres my first entry[]


----------



## cyberdigger

Have you got an undated version of that? []


----------



## carobran

time settings are wrong......i took that this afternoon[] next i think ill try to get one in the cotton field........gotta hurry before they start picking it though


----------



## T D

> TD, you got an eye for this, I can tell.Â  Those 3 are very nicely done.


----------



## blobbottlebob

I was surprised that I didn't have better pictures in storage. Need to work on that. Here's a few of my favs. This one was meant show the matte patena that appears on some found bottles.


----------



## blobbottlebob

These next two are not as high in resolution. I downsized them to post after taking them. This one was meant to show the evolution of soda bottles from the earlier mineral water style transitioning to a regular hutch.


----------



## blobbottlebob

This one was meant to show some local color.


----------



## GACDIG

TD, That CHero pic is the Bomb.............  Love it...
 gac


----------



## Rockhounder55

Hey Branden, aka carobran, that is a great pic. Like Charlie suggested, see if you can figure out how to turn the date off on your camera. I'll bend the rules somewhat, so you can post an additional photo. []  ~Mike


----------



## Blackglass

I took this one today... This is my 3rd entry.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: Blackglass
> 
> I took this one today... This is my 3rd entry.


  Love it!  Great pic.


----------



## Road Dog

I'd like to see deepbluedigger (Jerry) post some pics of the English stuff. I saved alot of his pics , but posted my 3 already.


----------



## RedGinger

I have to take some more pictures.  Hopefully, it will be sunny today!


----------



## ktbi

I have to throw in a nomination or two....Here is the first one...Thanks....Ron


----------



## bostaurus

Been a bit cloudy for pictures here too...that and trying to get ready for 20-25 folks for Thanksgiving.  Maybe it will be sunny on Friday[]


----------



## rockbot

I'd like to enter!


----------



## JOETHECROW

While not over the top, I thought this one was not too bad for my first shot...[]


----------



## Rockhounder55

Those are some great pics. All of you. Keep 'em coming. There's not much time left.  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW

#2


----------



## JOETHECROW

#3


----------



## RedGinger

What's the deadline again?  I can't find it.


----------



## Wheelah23

If the damn sun would come out, I'd happily take some pictures to submit! []


----------



## Rockhounder55

The deadline is Sunday, the 27th. 8:00 pm my time. 11:00 pm your time. []  ~Mike


----------



## Dabeel

Wow, look at all the closet photograhers coming out.....haha
 Great pics all of you....I might try to get one in before the deadline.

 Doug


----------



## RedGinger

Thanks, Mike.  Looks like it will be a sunny day here.  I'm going to try to get some pictures before I do all my cooking[&o]


----------



## Wheelah23

Sun came out, as did a chunk of the blue ink... Ugliest crack I've ever seen! [:'(]


----------



## Wheelah23

Another


----------



## Wheelah23

This one's OK though...


----------



## carobran

my second entry,sorry,wasnt able to remove date


----------



## Rockhounder55

Your pics are good, Branden, but there's got to be a way to turn the date off. Do you have the owner's manual for your camera? If not, what make and model do you have? Maybe one of us can figure it out.  ~Mike


----------



## carobran

well,i dont think i can get the date off on this one,i emailed them to someone and accidently deleted the pics,they emailed the back to me so i was able to get the pics back,but there not on the camera anymore


----------



## Rockhounder55

I don't think you'd be able to remove the date from an existing pic. You'd have to re-take them. I could be wrong though. What make and model camera do you have?  ~Mike


----------



## carobran

its a polaroid,not sure how to tell what model


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> my second entry,sorry,wasnt able to remove date


 Date removed and pic enlarged....


----------



## carobran

howd you do that?i thought about enlarging it but thought the embossing looked a little better when the pic was smaller[]


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> howd you do that?i thought about enlarging it but thought the embossing looked a little better when the pic was smaller[]


 I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you....[]


----------



## carobran

i believe it[],youd probably knock me over the head with a Paterson blob[8|]i dont know how you people figure this stuff out


----------



## epackage

All I did was open it in a photo shop type site, I cropped your photo to eliminate the date and then I enlarged it to repost here...Happy Thanksgiving kiddo...


----------



## Rockhounder55

Thanks, Jim. I was hoping someone would be able to do that. []  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust

Nice job Jim helping carb ~ [] that came out nice ~


----------



## Stardust

fantastic pics everyone ~ I've had a bit of a setback....but the sun is out today. I don't get how you upload a BIG pic. I just don't have much energy anymore ~ Any tips? Good Luck everyone and What a great idea all. Thanks Mike for making this go through [] star ~ *[][][][]


----------



## carobran

heres my last entry..[]


----------



## Blackglass

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> heres my last entry..[]
> 
> IMAGE


 
 Looks good, the only problem is that you can not remove the date without cutting off the base of the hutch or a large chunk of the background.


----------



## JOETHECROW

[]


----------



## Rockhounder55

I can see a problem developing here. If you can picture your typical wall calendar, say it's 8-1/2" x 11". The 11" is the the horizontal dimension, and the 8-1/2" is the vertical. Using carobran's three pics as examples, his first and second entries would fit nicely in this format, but his third, especially after it's been cropped to eliminate the date, not so well. Again, I'm no computer expert. Maybe one of you can confirm this. If that is indeed the case, we may have to start this over, or at least allow the few that wouldn't fit very well on the calendar, to resubmit them. Let me know what you think.  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger

Here ya go, no worries.. [8D]


----------



## Rockhounder55

Okay, so I was worrying about nothing. Nice ink, btw. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust

> its a polaroid,not sure how to tell what model


 caroban : HOW TO SHUT OFF THE DATE ~
 Look at the front of your camera it usually tells you the make and model. Google the Instruction Book for that one (manual ) It will walk you through it. If that doesn't help often people will show you on youtube with your model camera. I tried to tell that dates wouldn't look good and how it's in the menu to shut off.

 Charlie, sorry I got upset at you earlier in this post....[] Let's just say I'm very sorry and leave it at that ~  [&:]  I wuv u ~ *


----------



## bloodyerk

2


----------



## rockbot

My 2nd pic


----------



## rockbot

3rd pic.


----------



## Rockhounder55

Nice pics, Tony. Less than 24 hours to go. I thought we'd have more entries.  ~Mike


----------



## rockbot

this is my first pic in a larger format.


----------



## rockbot

Thanks Mike, I'm pretty excited![]




> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Nice pics, Tony. Less than 24 hours to go. I thought we'd have more entries.  ~Mike


----------



## botlenut

Here's the first of my submissions.


----------



## botlenut

I scaled this one back a bit, sorry thew last one looks so large.


----------



## botlenut

Last try, When I open them in Paint, it says they are the right size.


----------



## bostaurus

Still no joy on the sun front here.  Maybe the clouds will break later and I can get some before the deadline.  If not I will go through some older photos and send 3 of them.


----------



## botlenut

I hear you bostaurus, Thats what I ended up doing. been a busy Holiday weekend, havent had time to get creative. Mine are from my archives as well.


----------



## bostaurus

Still not sun so here are some old ones:


----------



## bostaurus

2


----------



## bostaurus

3


----------



## Rockhounder55

Should the deadline be extended for the benefit of those that are in sun deprived areas?  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW

Maybe we could sneak in one more pic? I have one I'd like to add if so...


----------



## cyberdigger

I say throw away all the rules and let's get some candidate pics up, new or old.. it's a bust time of year and not the best for photography for many of us, true..  maybe we'll get a discount if we order it in January.. but if you're just being lazy and making excuses, like me, you should .. I mean WE should snap to it !
 Well, I'm inspired now! [] Wheeeere's me camera...??


----------



## Stardust

Charlie [] sounds like something I just dreamed ~ * or did I tell u Mike? [] Great idea guys ~


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I haven't been following this thread are we to post pix for a calendar  for ABN?


----------



## cyberdigger

Yes, Rick. []


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I haven't been following this thread are we to post pix for a calendar  for ABN?


 
 Yes Rick. The good news is you still have two and a half hours to submit pics. Oh wait! It's dark there. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW

It won't accept any bigger pics...How about this one?


----------



## Rockhounder55

I don't think we need to submit huge pics to this thread. After the voting, the 12 finalist can e-mail me a big pic for the calendar.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I say throw away all the rules and let's get some candidate pics up, new or old.. it's a bust time of year and not the best for photography for many of us, true..  maybe we'll get a discount if we order it in January.. but if you're just being lazy and making excuses, like me, you should .. I mean WE should snap to it !
> Well, I'm inspired now! [] Wheeeere's me camera...??


 
 Sorry Charlie. But I'm not going to "throw away all the rules." I'll allow a fourth entry, and extend the deadline a few days if it looks like it'll be sunny out there. However, if the sun isn't going to make an appearance until April, then we'll have to deal with cloudy pics. The other rules still stand. Those can be found on page 4 of this thread. Those that submitted "archived" photos, can post some new ones.  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger

I knew you'd agree..! []


----------



## Dabeel

I'm going to submit to from the archives and then if the deadline gets extended, I'll submit another new picture also.

 Here is the first archive one from me:


 thanks,
 Doug


----------



## Dabeel

another from the archive....an insitu shot

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## JOETHECROW

> I'll allow a fourth entry, and extend the deadline a few days


 
 Thank you mike,...and thanks for putting forth the effort to do this calender.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I have been having problems with my pc when I get it fixed the pix will fl[]ow


----------



## Road Dog

4th submittal


----------



## Rockhounder55

How about if we extend the deadline until 8:00 pm west coast time on Wednesday, November 30th? Hopefully the sun will be out and you all can get some decent pics.  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger

Thanks, Mike.  The sun was sort of out on Thanksgiving, and I did take a few shots, but none of them were very good and then I was busy cooking all day. Still raining and cloudy here.  I will try for another picture.


----------



## Blackglass

A 4th entry? Sweet!


----------



## cyberdigger

That's awesome Mike!!


----------



## cyberdigger

Not a solar-powered shot, in fact I almost forgot to post this one.. it's my #2:


----------



## carobran

thanks for extending the deadline!now,maybe i can come up with something creative by wednesday[]


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> thanks for extending the deadline!now,maybe i can come up with something creative by wednesday[]


 
 And hopefully you can figure out how to get rid of the date. If not, keep in mind when taking your pic, that part of it is going to have to be cropped off. And also keep in mind the format that will best fit a typical wall calendar.  ~Mike


----------



## diggerdirect

Heres a picture I took of yesterdays dig.


----------



## diggerdirect

1 more closer


----------



## glass man

Nina here. Jamie asked me to post the following pictures. Neither of us knows a whole lot about computer images or sizing stuff, but if one of his photos are selected then I'll do my very best to get it to the person doing the calendar the way it needs to get there. Anyway, here are his 4 pictures.


----------



## glass man

picture 2


----------



## glass man

picture 3


----------



## glass man

for some reason the picture didn't show up in the previous post so I'll try again.
 Here's picture 3 I HOPE!


----------



## glass man

And here is his 4th picture. A shot of bottles once owned but now many gone to new homes.


----------



## epackage

Here is a shot I'd like considered....Jim


----------



## epackage

another.....


----------



## epackage

another....


----------



## epackage

last....


----------



## bostaurus

Boy, I am terrible at taking photos of bottles!
 I hoped to take some outside and get photos but it was 22 degrees this morning and I was afraid I would crack some bottles.
 This is the only one I was able to take that was not full of glare...but the bottles in the rear are a bit washed out.
 I think my daughter ordered some light reflectors for her photography.  I will have to pick her brain and equipment when she gets home for Christmas.


----------



## bostaurus

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Here is a shot I'd like considered....Jim


 Did they date each year?


----------



## epackage

Yes they did, I have 3 more to add but I don't have that same light to take the pic in front of anymore. I need to take a new one with all the dates I have Melinda....Jim


----------



## ktbi

I remember milkglassbottles posting this picture back in 2009 and it blew me away.  Would like to consider this, or a new picture, for the calendar.  Ron


----------



## milkglassbottles

Thank you, that is very flattering. This is a bit more current, I hope it helps.

 Regards to all, Gary


----------



## milkglassbottles

Here's #2, there's a 1 out of 12 chance of winning with this pic!   Or would that be a 2 outta 12?


----------



## ktbi

Thanks for the updated picture. Killer collection...


----------



## milkglassbottles

Awww shucks, it was nothing...

 Regards


----------



## tigue710

love that Gary, and the new one too!  Should definitely be in the calendar I think...  I missed this post, when did it go from a talk to reality?  I thought there would be a new post to clear things up


----------



## cyberdigger

Welcome to the US of America, Tig.. the lack of strong leadership is appalling, isn't it?


----------



## milkglassbottles

I think that the calender is a great idea.and it comes to fruition. Maybe we should consider a 365 page/day calender some day as well.


----------



## milkglassbottles

I am not taking charge of this one, I learned my lesson! LOL


----------



## tigue710

its interesting for sure...  You know me, never scared to say what im thinking...Ive just looked through the whole post and see there are a lot of great pics!  One problem I see though, people posting pics that are in the wrong format, wrong layout and to small to be used for a calendar?  uhhh.... ok... id like to add a few, but now I cant tell if the deadline is up or what?  Really nice pics everyone


----------



## milkglassbottles

The formatting  is just a detail and I believe it was addressed.


----------



## cyberdigger

There is a format for every occasion.. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## tigue710

hows this?


----------



## tigue710

but I like this better


----------



## milkglassbottles

As long as we're getting off the beaten path


----------



## milkglassbottles

Actually that's a great pic!


----------



## Rockhounder55

I'm sorry if this was so hard to understand. I thought it was quite simple. We thought a third thread would confuse the issue. On page 4 of this thread were the rules. The deadline was extended for an additional 3 days because of the crummy weather back east. There's an hour left to submit photos. C'mon, this has been a topic for 3 weeks now. If somebody else want to take this over, feel free. It'll save me alot of work, not to mention the money I have to put out. Sorry, I'm just crabby right now. []  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger

Give us till the end of the week.. it's finally starting to shine the sun here.. maybe by then you will feel better too.. you're a good man, Mike.. generous to a fault.. if we can't get this show on the road for '12, imagine the devastatingly beautiful calendar we will have for '13..!? []


----------



## tigue710

Mike, dont take it the wrong way, I thank you for the effort, I thought it was a great idea and tried  to rouse interest on swizzles photo contest.  I had no idea the submissions started though because I was holding back to respect your request and it all got buried in the banter... I thought you had said you would start a new post for the pics so I was waiting... I wasnt checking back and reading through every post... remember im the reason there's a separate general chat about bottles and a separate general chat now...  Im by no means the norm nor do my grouchy gruff ways represent the forum on a whole nor the model of decent human behavior... anyway I wanted to submit a few pics but haven't taken any so I was bummed to see it ended on the 27th...


----------



## Rockhounder55

Okay, it seems we should have started a third thread, and maybe we should have put it somewhere else. Charlie, tomorrow, would you please send a PM to every member on ABN that the calendar is a go, and that we'll extend the deadline once again? What should the deadline be? Should it be Sunday, the 4th? Or maybe December 31, 2012? Let's not forget that I asked for help and suggestions, and got none.  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust

Tique, those are beautiful pieces of art ~ [] 

 Mike, You are the best ever!!!! [] Sorry I missed out too, I'm been sick and in the hospital ~ I've enjoyed checking in though. Great job all ~ [8D]

 Very Nice Pics everyone ~ star ~ *


----------



## rockbot

my 4th pic


----------



## milkglassbottles

Ouch, that hurt!


----------



## cyberdigger

"Okay, it seems we should have started a third thread, and maybe we should have put it somewhere else. Charlie, tomorrow, would you please send a PM to every member on ABN that the calendar is a go, and that we'll extend the deadline once again? What should the deadline be? Should it be Sunday, the 4th? Or maybe December 31, 2012?"


 You're in luck Mike.. I don't work tomorrow, so I will have plenty of time to send PM's to 12,809 members.. that doesn't include the banned ones, who might have some nifty shots but it's kinda too late already for them.. I think this thread is going well, you just need to give us a few more days is all.. (undefined smiley)


----------



## rockbot

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Okay, it seems we should have started a third thread, and maybe we should have put it somewhere else. Charlie, tomorrow, would you please send a PM to every member on ABN that the calendar is a go, and that we'll extend the deadline once again? What should the deadline be? Should it be Sunday, the 4th? Or maybe December 31, 2012? Let's not forget that I asked for help and suggestions, and got none.  ~Mike


 
 I would think we would want to wrap things up sooner then later. Maybe give it a few more days to let those that want to enter get some pics in. I didn't have the best of weather either but summited the best I could considering we had nothing but rain the past month. I wouldn't want this to drag into Christmas and  New years. We got secret santa going on too and a busy holiday season etc.. etc. blah blah.[]


----------



## rockbot

> ORIGINAL:  milkglassbottles
> 
> Ouch, that hurt!


 
 Oh sorry Gary. didn't mean to rub it in.[]
 If I every do part with it, it would be in a place of honor in that collection of yours. Awesome.


----------



## milkglassbottles

Thank you, I will go down stairs right now and make room on the shelf.

 Gary


----------



## cyberdigger

Can I have the one you removed?


----------



## milkglassbottles

I will trade you, I need my wall touched up...ok I lied,  I need the room re-painted.


----------



## rockbot

> ORIGINAL:  milkglassbottles
> 
> Thank you, I will go down stairs right now and make room on the shelf.
> 
> Gary


 
 []I do love your determination too![]


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> "Okay, it seems we should have started a third thread, and maybe we should have put it somewhere else. Charlie, tomorrow, would you please send a PM to every member on ABN that the calendar is a go, and that we'll extend the deadline once again? What should the deadline be? Should it be Sunday, the 4th? Or maybe December 31, 2012?"
> 
> 
> You're in luck Mike.. I don't work tomorrow, so I will have plenty of time to send PM's to 12,809 members.. that doesn't include the banned ones, who might have some nifty shots but it's kinda too late already for them.. I think this thread is going well, you just need to give us a few more days is all.. (undefined smiley)


 
 Thanks Charlie. I knew you'd come through. I've decided to extend the deadline again. I'll let you all know tomorrow when it is. I'll have to wait until some of the feedback comes through on the 12,809 PM's that Charlie is going to send out. []  ~Mike


----------



## mtfdfire22

looks like i still have time to add this one then. all bay city and saginaw mich. slug plate beers. some pint some quart some blob some not


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> picture 3


 

 THIS is my favorite!Surely [shirley?] it will get on the calender at the very back after the 12th month...JAMIE


----------



## carobran

good,looks like i still have time....is the number of pics still the same?4?..........i tried all i knew to get the date off but couldnt...........there arent any jar pics and i think they should be included in the calandar too[]


----------



## mtfdfire22

im no photo editing genius but why not try something like this? it can be done better.


----------



## cyberdigger

One thought I had.. and I have many.. [] ..was to superimpose the ABN logo on top of the date.. a pic worth saving is a pic worth saving, I say..


----------



## Rockhounder55

Okay, I've decided the deadline for submitting photos for a possible 2012 calendar, will be Sunday December 4th at 8:00pm Pacific time. I think that's fair.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

Have any of you ever ordered a custom calendar from an online company? The reason I ask is I'm concerned with the quality. I'd hate to have all these nice photos on a crappy calendar. What would you be willing to pay for a nice quality calendar? $20.00? $25.00? I thought the $9.99 would be perfect, but now I'm kind of wondering, even though they claim the usual price is $15.99.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

And good job mtfdfire22 for the alteration of carobran's pic. Stupid date. []  ~Mike


----------



## tigue710

Id be willing to pay a little more, especially if more went to the forum.  Possibly a calender with every 25 dollar donation to the forum?  Ive never ordered a calender but with todays technology most places ought to have to capability to produce a nice calender.  I would definitely ask for samples to look through first...


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> for some reason the picture didn't show up in the previous post so I'll try again.
> Here's picture 3 I HOPE!


  The snow in the background is pertty rare round here...I tried to fatten up my bottles with turkey so they would be big and fat like the others on here,but to no advail!Course most of the bottles pictured in my pics. are my old bottle collection...JAMIE


----------



## madpaddla

I might have missed it.  Did someone mention how the calendars were being made, sizes, etc.  There are a few sites on line.  
 This one was one of my favorites..  Found it on the forum.


----------



## madpaddla

Took this at Hecklers.


----------



## madpaddla

People will poo poo this b/c its from the UK etc.


----------



## madpaddla

Last one and this is Baltbottles.  When I saw this pic......it made me start a pontil colored collection.  Really inspiring.  So far I have two.  Thanks Chris.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

When is the dead line? I am having major pc problems and I haven't gotten it back yet.


----------



## Rockhounder55

Hey Rick, the deadline is Sunday night, 8:00 pm Pacific time. Now get out there and take some pics. Some moonlight bottle pics would be awesome. []  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger

[]Yeah... people go for it.. let's see some more nice pix... go for it people ...yeah! []


----------



## Rockhounder55

Oh wait!! How about some moonlight bottle pics at the local graveyard? Hmmmm.......? That would be the perfect one for October. Helloooo RedGinger. []  ~Mike


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Oh wait!! How about some moonlight bottle pics at the local graveyard? Hmmmm.......? That would be the perfect one for October. Helloooo RedGinger. []  ~Mike


 
 You might be on to something... Gimme a sec.


----------



## milkglassbottles

Keep it up Chaz, fan the flames!


----------



## Wheelah23

Never mind, I fail... Couldn't get a picture of the graveyard with the bottles in it. I'd need a night vision camera... []


----------



## beendiggin

here's one..


----------



## beendiggin

here's another


----------



## T D

> Oh wait!! How about some moonlight bottle pics at the local graveyard? Hmmmm.......? That would be the perfect one for October. Helloooo RedGinger.  ~Mike


 



 What the heck...#4


----------



## cyberdigger

#3


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: beendiggin
> 
> here's one..


 

 Great pic Paul!


----------



## cyberdigger

#4 ..that's it from me.. [8D]


----------



## beendiggin

Thanks Joe, I really love my colored pontils.  Especially because I dug them.  And it took a long time and a lot of digs.


----------



## Dabeel

repost in a minute


----------



## JOETHECROW

> Thanks Joe, I really love my colored pontils. Especially because I dug them. And it took a long time and a lot of digs.


 
  Amen to that....  Great job!


----------



## Dabeel

Ok had to crop the photo first.
 Here's my #3 an oldie but a goodie from a dig in downtown Sacramento.

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## Dabeel

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

60 minutes until the time's up to submit photos.........Just reminding all of you!

 I'm going to get my last one in a few minutes.


----------



## Rockhounder55

There's been some fantastic pics submitted. There's one hour left. I've got a couple of serious concerns regarding the calendar. I'll post them later tonight, or tomorrow. More than likely tomorrow.  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger

> I've got a couple of serious concerns regarding the calendar.


 
 Me too.. do they mention Canadian holidays?


----------



## carobran

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*



> ORIGINAL: Dabeel
> 
> 60 minutes until the time's up to submit photos.........Just reminding all of you!
> 
> I'm going to get my last one in a few minutes.


 i sent you a PM


----------



## Dabeel

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Here's my last pic #4 for the calender. I took this yesterday and thought the colors and types of bottles are calender worthy.

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Okay, that's it. The extended, extended deadline is now over. I want to thank all those that participated. There's some really fantastic pics. Now the first "concern" is how do we choose the 12 finalist?  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Should we vote on the final 12, much like in Charlie's contest back in October? Or maybe put all the pics in a hat, and have a member that doesn't have a dog in this fight, to use a Michael Vick term, to draw the 12? Don't forget, we'll need some sort of tie breaker because we don't want more than one pic from any one member.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

The final tally looks to be 23 members that submitted a total of 71 photos. What to do....., what to do?  ~Mike


----------



## milkglassbottles

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Perhaps  the  idea of the bottle calender should be shelved completely?  Everyone that needs a 2011 calender can purchase one of these directly at about the same price point and am confident that there SOMETHING for EVERYONE!

 http://www.freeality.com/sports_illustrated_calendars.htm


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

There's quite a selection of calendars on that site, milkglass. Though I didn't see a bottle calendar listed, there is an outhouse calendar on there. [] But it's funny that you brought up ordering our own calendars, as that was going to be one of my suggestions. That everyone that wants a calendar, go online and order their own. They can pick whatever 12 photos they want. Then make a contribution to the bottle site. That way no one's feelings are hurt if their photo isn't one of the 12 chosen. ~Mike


----------



## milkglassbottles

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Actually, Kinko's will print them in single lot quantity and even mail them...but I guess you knew that already, huh?


----------



## epackage

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

What's the point of an ABN calendar if we're gonna choose any photo we want? I'm out because this is becoming a cluster fuck, please don't use my pic's....thanx, Jim


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Jim, I'm sorry you feel that way, but this is an example of why I'm trying to bow out of this gracefully. I knew we weren't going to please everyone. Unfortunately, the wheels were already in motion when it dawned on me. Few offered any kind help with this project. Here's another question for you all. How many of you would have actually purchased the ABN calendar if one of your pics wasn't in it? It was a good idea, but like all good ideas with so many people involved, it wasn't going to happen. Maybe next year.  ~Mike


----------



## milkglassbottles

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

I understand your frustration completely and I can't say that I blame you.


----------



## epackage

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*



> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Jim, I'm sorry you feel that way, but this is an example of why I'm trying to bow out of this gracefully. I knew we weren't going to please everyone. Unfortunately, the wheels were already in motion when it dawned on me. Few offered any kind help with this project. Here's another question for you all. How many of you would have actually purchased the ABN calendar if one of your pics wasn't in it? It was a good idea, but like all good ideas with so many people involved, it wasn't going to happen. Maybe next year.  ~Mike


 I planned to purchase one if I had posted any pic's or not, it was about the group and the site, not getting my personal pic in the calendar. Hell, I can look at my bottles day and night, no need to see them in a calendar. I can't stomach Milkglassbottles(Gary), but I love the pic of his display and if it was the only pic in there I would hang it on the wall with pride knowing it was the ABN calendar....

 Again thanx for the effort Mike, but count me out and please do not use my pic's.....Jim


----------



## Stardust

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Mike,
 You have have done a fantastic job. 
 There have been too many cooks in the kitchen so to speak .
 Maybe this year and this is only a suggestion, as I have been there for
 my wonderful friend under a lot of stress. This nice idea is now taking 
 the Spirit out of his own Holiday right now, all because he wants to make everyone happy.


----------



## Stardust

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Everyone could go to vistaprint and get a nice calender for free for an upload fee of 4.95 and pick the pics you want and see how this whole process works. There is even a deal if you buy three. Who really cares who wins, you are all winners to Mike... I think it got really hard. I know I didn't enter because I would have felt bad being a loser, along with I didn't really have time being in the hospital.
     http://www.vistaprint.com/congrats-wall-calendars.aspx?&GP=12%2f5%2f2011+9%3a25%3a12+AM&GPS=2270120318&GNF=1&GPLSID=2491630147

 I hope the link still works ~ Please if you don't like what I said, Please just bump and go to the next post...I'm not well enough for negitive comments ~ thanks ~ * 
 oh,and maybe people could donate some extra to the forum for the holidays on what they saved on the calenders ~ Have a HAPPY ONE ~
  star ~ *


----------



## carobran

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*



> ORIGINAL: milkglassbottles
> 
> Perhaps  the idea of the bottle calender should be shelved completely?  Everyone that needs a 2011 calender can purchase one of these directly at about the same price point and am confident that there SOMETHING for EVERYONE!
> 
> http://www.freeality.com/sports_illustrated_calendars.htm


 weve got this far..........no need to turn back now,lets just get cyberdigger to move all the pics to another thread(could take a little while though[]) and vote on them(with a poll)...no extra comments added,just the pics so it wont get confusing....whichever 12 get the most votes wins.....and if someone doesnt get their pic chosen........then they should have taken a better one[8|][8|]


----------



## Blackglass

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

So, that's it? I thought everything was going great...


----------



## carobran

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

people give up too easy[8|][8|]......you should have entered your profile pic in the contest[]


----------



## cyberdigger

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

I think it's time to move on to the voting for the pics.. I will start a new thread about that in a short while..


----------



## RedGinger

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Good Charlie.  I'm gone for a little while and the contest is kaput?  Feelings?  Come on now.  I would want a bottle calendar whether my pic made it in there or not.  People are supposed to be happy for others who made it in the calendar, and enjoy the pics.  We have had very little sunshine and some other things going on, so I only entered one.  BUT, I hope this calendar happens.  It would be great and there are some great pics submitted.


----------



## carobran

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

I assume youve allready sen the thread..but if not,its happenin[]


----------



## cyberdigger

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Don't worry Laur.. IT LIVES ..[]


----------



## Stardust

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Laur, 
 It's on only Charlie picked the winners, not us [8D] 
 Charles In Charge~ Wasn't that a TV Show? [][][]
 The holidays [] are a bit stressfull, maybe it should be a 2 year calender. 
 [] Or 3 and make everyone HAPPY ~ []
 It's a wonderful life, isn't it? []


----------



## cyberdigger

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

I didn't choose unilaterally, I simply offered an idea for it and I got 24 thumbses up and none down, which gives at least some credence to the idea of pushing ahead with this.. anyway it's really not like that with me Star, and any of you who think I get a rush from controlling things.. I really don't have enough time to do stuff like that, I'm a one man painting and decorating company most of the time.. where I get paid to make decisions, unlike here.. I ain't twistin no arms here, God forbid! Just used my get-it-done mentality and my best judgement .. I am not the grand high exhalted mystic Puba, so if any of my ideas suck, please call me on them at any time.. but be nice..! []


----------



## cyberdigger

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

...and yes, it is a wonderful life indeed... []


----------



## Stardust

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

I added [][][][][] and [][][][][]
 so I thought I was being nice.

 Now, I'm sad to hear Mike was never emailed about his project and you just took over and words hurt like he wasn't considering paying the taxes or the shipping. They hurt just as much as a punch in the arm. He did mention something about those earlier and he was going to take care of that. He would have eaten any extra costs, as he's one of those really nice, kind, caring, members like you. 

 Funny, that you can be funny and it's OK around here and you tell it like it is[8|]. Joe spoke up about Mike, but maybe everyone thought you had smoothed this all over with him and passed the bottle so to speak. I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings, but moderator or not Mike deserved an email or phone call. I thought we were family here?  I'm not fighting, just telling you what I saw go on. Sorry, others couldn't speak up. Hope there are lessons learned from all of this for everyone. Can't remember if I wrote this but great idea for next year. *
 Peace Charlie


----------



## Stardust

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

So maybe that is why people gave thumbs up! They thought Mike knew. That is all I meant to add in ~ Peace


----------



## Dabeel

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Hi Star,
 Mike started a great thing and Charlie just took it upon himself to complete because Mike did say in one of his last posts and I quote....


 "but this is an example of why I'm trying to bow out of this gracefully......"It was a good idea, but like all good ideas with so many people involved, it wasn't going to happen. Maybe next year. ~Mike 

 So I think you're giving Charlie a hard time even though you are trying to present it nicely....just saying

 Give Charlie a break or he'll probably quit and I think he's done a hell of a job at it.
 I'm sending my $20.00  to Charlie for my ABN Calender....I hope some more of you do the same.

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## cyberdigger

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Don't worry folks, I can handle anything, I'm constant as the northern star.. []

 Mike has not been left in the dust, either.. a decision about what company to use to get them printed has not been made yet, and I'm looking forward to speaking with him about his research into that. In fact, Mike has been at my side for lots of projects, always ready to come to the rescue when there's a problem with the balance sheet. He is indeed a wonderful guy and ultimately we all have HIM to thank for getting this project underway. 
 Star, you are a sweet and sensitive woman, and I understand what you're saying. I assure you everything is fine. []
 Doug, thank you.. I got your high-res version this morning and will use that for the calendar. I hope everybody else does that too, I want this calendar to be as nice as possible..


----------



## Stardust

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Thanks for understanding Charlie, I would be right there for any member looking out for them and I know you know that. I think you know exactly what I mean but, he should have been contacted, as he was feeling like the show was being taken over. Mike means a lot to me as a good friend, as well as a forum member. Enough said....

 Dabeel,
 I love Charlie, I know he understands what I mean, I just have to Twinkle Extra Loud every once in a while, cause that's what friends are for. I hope someone would be looking out for me around here if the same thing happened. Anyway, back to It's a wonderful life. *
 Happy Holidays.
 *


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Thanks for the support, star. There wasn't much of that here. I realize I'm not part of the "clique" here on ABN, but I still thought I could make the calendar work. I'm not a quitter, but in the long run I could see it wasn't going to work. I'd be the bad guy in the end no matter what because of one reason or another.  "My pics weren't chosen," or "the quality wasn't very good," or "I thought it was going to be a bigger calendar," or "I didn't know when the deadline was." See what I'm saying? It was going to be a lose lose situation for me. We had those who wanted to change the rules after they were already established, yet offered no suggestions for the rules in the first place. I wonder what kind of reception I would have gotten had I picked the 12 photos and said send me the money. Take it or leave it. I'm guessing it wouldn't have gone over very big. Then we had the childish comments against other members. The price was clearly stated at $9.99 PLUS the shipping. If there was any "taxes and stuff," I was prepared to pay for those out of pocket.  I really wanted to see this happen, but I think egos just get in the way sometimes.  ~Mike


----------



## carobran

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

_This forum could complicate a bubble gum chewing contest[8|][]_


----------



## cyberdigger

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

For once I agree with you Carb.. []

 Mike, I hope you don't hate me for taking us through the worm hole.. if you want to take it over from here, PLEASE DO! I have a lot on my plate already, and my email inbox is overheating.. and not to mention you offered it cheaper than me.. []


----------



## epackage

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*



> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Thanks for the support, star. There wasn't much of that here. I realize I'm not part of the "clique" here on ABN, but I still thought I could make the calendar work. I'm not a quitter, but in the long run I could see it wasn't going to work. I'd be the bad guy in the end no matter what because of one reason or another.  "My pics weren't chosen," or "the quality wasn't very good," or "I thought it was going to be a bigger calendar," or "I didn't know when the deadline was." See what I'm saying? It was going to be a lose lose situation for me. We had those who wanted to change the rules after they were already established, yet offered no suggestions for the rules in the first place. I wonder what kind of reception I would have gotten had I picked the 12 photos and said send me the money. Take it or leave it. I'm guessing it wouldn't have gone over very big. Then we had the childish comments against other members. The price was clearly stated at $9.99 PLUS the shipping. If there was any "taxes and stuff," I was prepared to pay for those out of pocket.  I really wanted to see this happen, but I think egos just get in the way sometimes.  ~Mike


 Thanx for all you did Mike, sorry if I caused you any headaches....Jim


----------



## cyberdigger

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Mike gets full credit for taking the initiative on this calendar project, that's for sure. It definitely would not have happened at all without his inspiration.


----------



## 2muchstuff

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Why just twelve pics, you have availble space for 365 pics more if you fill in blanks at end of month. Just my 2cents worth (with inflation )I probably owe you money .


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

There's been alot going on this past week on the ABN site. I'm not gong to comment either way. I thought the idea of a calendar was a great idea, and I'd like to see it happen. Do you all feel the same way? I don't want to start the whole thing over again if we don't have to. We have some great pics that have been submitted that we can vote on. I'm going to try and send everyone that submitted photos a PM to see if they want their pics considered for the calendar or not. It'll be tomorrow before I can do that. In the meantime, let me know what you all think. I would really like to see this happen. I'll go ahead and post this on the other thread also.  ~Mike


----------



## carobran

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

I doubt ill get one on the calandar............but mine are still in,i see no reason to act like a 5 year old and withdraw my pics[]


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Hey Branden, you actually had some really good pics. I wish you could have figured out the date thing, but even with the date cropped off, I'd vote for one in particular. Send me an e-mail. Maybe we can put our heads together and turn that stupid thing off. []  ~Mike


----------



## carobran

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

email sent[]


----------



## LC

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

One could put the pictures in their photo program , use the clone option and clone the surrounding area of the picture removing the date in that fashion . Does anyone understand what I just tried to communicate lol ?? Or if you want to send me a couple of pics , I would be glad to try that and send them back to you for approval . Then too , I would not think having the date showing as being such a big deal to me , but without question , it would be nicer without it .


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Thanks L C. I was hoping some could help with the stupid high tech stuff. []  ~Mike


----------



## Dabeel

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Hey Mike your PM box is full so I couldn't reply to your message.

 My message was that I'm still in for the calender and was going to send the 20.00 to Charlie this weekend, but will hold off until I hear what's next to do. We were left floating at sea, so please Captain Rockhounder get us back on course..haha

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

When is the dead line to send in pix? My pc is down. (Still).


----------



## Stardust

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Rick you  have so many fantastic bottle pics on here. Could you copy and upload one you have from here or have someone else do it for you? I have loved all your bottle pics over the years. Just a thought. *


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

With all due respect for everyone involved, I think we should just stick with the photos that were already submitted before the deadline.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Okay, so everyone has been contacted. I'll let you know what pics will be in the voting hat. Hopefully, no one opps out. []  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

I've heard back from everyone except epackage, and Wheelah23. I want to start the voting this weekend. If I don't hear back from them soon, I'll have to assume they don't wish to participate in the 2012 calendar, and don't want their photos voted on. It would be nice if they would tell me that though, so there's no misunderstanding   ~Mike


----------



## epackage

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Alot going on on my end, please count me out....Jim


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Will do, Jim. Hope things get better for you.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

I've heard back from everyone  now. I'll post later who's pics are in, and who's are out.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

From here on out, anything to do with the 2012 calendar will be in the "Displaying and Photographing" forum. I think that will be best as one will not have to be logged on to keep track of what's going on. We have 2 members that have dropped out. I would like some feedback from all of you, as this is a joint effort. Should another thread be started as to the photos to vote on? And is it possible to post 63 pics to one thread?  ~Mike


----------



## carobran

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Ive posted 50 something pics in one thread before[]


----------



## epackage

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Mike you need to set it up this way and you can post all the pic's....Jim

*#1*






*#2*








 and so on....good luck


----------



## JOETHECROW

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*



> ORIGINAL: Rockhounder55
> 
> From here on out, anything to do with the 2012 calendar will be in the "Displaying and Photographing" forum. I think that will be best as one will not have to be logged on to keep track of what's going on. We have 2 members that have dropped out. I would like some feedback from all of you, as this is a joint effort. Should another thread be started as to the photos to vote on? And is it possible to post 63 pics to one thread? ~Mike


 

 Mike, I think it would simplify things and refocus people on the topic...[]


----------



## RedGinger

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Yeah, just re-post all the pics submitted in a new thread for voting only.


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Mike you need to set it up this way and you can post all the pic's....Jim
> 
> *#1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so on....good luck


 
 So, if I create a photobucket account or similar online photo album, and put all the pics in it, I can post them all to one thread? ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

I've never used photobucket, but I'm pretty sure that you can Mike...


----------



## Wheelah23

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

You wouldn't need to bother with a photobucket, the images are all already hosted on the forum's database and have their own url. Go to any pic of your choice, right click, click "Copy image URL", then paste that url between [ image] [/ image] tags.


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

I didn't know that Connor. I've already started a photobucket album, and will have everyone's photos grouped together. I might need help posting it whenever I get it finished, though.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Mike you need to set it up this way and you can post all the pic's....Jim
> 
> *#1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so on....good luck


 
 I've got all the pics loaded in a photobucket album. I believe there's 62 of them. Using Jim's method above to post each pic, would take a long time. Can the same method be used to post the whole album? Or at least a link to it? Jim?  ~Mike


----------



## Dabeel

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Hey Mike,
 Just like when I posted the link to my Flickr page where I stored all of the photos from the 49er bottle show. That's how you do it.
 Just start a new forum thread entitled "ABNCalender photo link" and in the body of the message copy and paste in the link to your photobucket page.

 For example go to the photobucket page..highlight the web address showing at the top of your browser page.....then click copy.

 When you go back to the forum page you started just click copy in the body of the message.

 That's how I did my post for the link the the Auburn/49er bottle page.............
 like this.........http://www.flickr.com/photos/7153813@N07/sets/72157628298640507/

 That should work for photobucket as well.

 Doug


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: 2012 Calendar (Part II) Deadline approaching!*

Thanks Doug. I'll give that a shot in a little while.  ~Mike


----------

